
Americans widely oppose reopening most businesses - laurex
https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/americans-widely-oppose-reopening-most-businesses-despite-easing-of-restrictions-in-some-states-post-u-md-poll-finds/2020/05/04/495ddc3a-8e36-11ea-9e23-6914ee410a5f_story.html
======
WalterBright
I wonder how the opposition correlates with people who still have jobs vs
people who have seen their jobs vanish and their businesses bankrupted.

------
glofish
people in general have been bombarded with scaremongering for two months now,
no wonder they are scared witless,

had they been shown this graph on who is at risk they would support different
scenarios

[https://www.statista.com/statistics/1105061/coronavirus-
deat...](https://www.statista.com/statistics/1105061/coronavirus-deaths-by-
region-in-italy/)

and even for old people the majority of death are for those in nursing homes -
old and very frail

the overwhelming majority of the rest of the population is has an extremely
low risk. Our focus should be on protecting the nursing homes not locking up
everyone.

~~~
afpx
I haven't been bombarded with scaremongering. In fact, I barely even consume
news except for forums like these. Yet, I've been concerned about this virus
since day one - mostly because I have friends who work in virus research and
biology, and they're all like, "This is a very serious virus, so do whatever
it takes to not get it."

So, I'm curious what is extremely low risk to you? And, what is the currently
known mortality rate for someone aged 40? Because I'm having a hard time
finding answers.

~~~
glofish
I linked the image with official stats right there, look at it. what do you
see? about 300 deaths for ages under 50

[https://www.statista.com/statistics/1105061/coronavirus-
deat...](https://www.statista.com/statistics/1105061/coronavirus-deaths-by-
region-in-italy/)

out of more than 200K official (and most likely millions of actual) cases.

~~~
afpx
Clearly, you did. But, it didn’t answer my specific question. If I’m a 40 year
old with diabetes, whats my expected mortality rate?

------
maerF0x0
[https://archive.is/wBr8b](https://archive.is/wBr8b)

------
generalpass
Which Americans? All the ones I know IRL want them ended immediately,
regardless of their political positions otherwise.

~~~
mattkrause
Per the article, a random national sample of 1,005 adult, resulting in ±3.5%
margin of error.

I was pleasantly surprised to discover that they give you a ton of information
about the survey and analysis (here: [https://context-
cdn.washingtonpost.com/notes/prod/default/do...](https://context-
cdn.washingtonpost.com/notes/prod/default/documents/8b7e272d-7810-4c89-94dd-17a171790932/note/a144011d-70a1-4768-8849-218ecc98f61c.#page=1))

Along with crosstabs for each question here:
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1u7j63YU7FSYsUXxvSMpH...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1u7j63YU7FSYsUXxvSMpH8QAENmteY9Sn4vEZljURLSQ/edit?ts=5eb0a6ab#gid=0)

~~~
mattrp
I guess the poll questions are useful in terms of unrestricted reopening but
say nothing about support for partial reopening / reopening with conditions -
which in of itself is a bias by omission.

~~~
mattkrause
That's a little harsh, IMO.

In the half sample, they asked about eight different kinds of businesses
(Question 4a-4h) and with the exception of movie theatres (18%) and golf
courses (41%), they were all in the 20s to 30s.

As for reopening with conditions, I don't know that there are concrete plans
that would be easy to poll. I think you'd lose a lot of people if you had to
describe a series of possible schemes in great detail.

